# Out-house bike?



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

Saw this and instantly thought about an outhouse commode. 
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/mcy/5870958595.html


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 20, 2016)

LOL!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 20, 2016)

Talk about porta potty.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 20, 2016)

*Well I will be honest,It appears to me that this is the real deal! That aint no out house ! Has anyone done some leg work on this one!Im sure we will be surprised Just my guess cause anything that comes outta Wis. let alone Lacrosse should be on the up and up.Cant wait to see the outcome on this one,..*


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

I would think it's an original. Just reminded me of an outhouse commode, hence my post. In addition, I just now discovered that it belongs to a fellow caber. So no offense intended whatsoever, just posted tongue in cheek.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 20, 2016)

If that bike was mine I would paint  fancy script on the sides saying,"GOTTA GO"


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 20, 2016)

When I saw the title I really hoped it wasn't a Crappy Chinese Walmart Special.

Now my day was made. Sorta looks like a plane's gun turret or a tractor piece. Wicked cool!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 20, 2016)

What it was, I suspect, was a motor scooter.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 20, 2016)

Here's one that sold for $3600. Still looks like an outhouse, but a valuable one at that!
http://www.hibid.com/lot/11217-18216-44807/1945-safticycle-scooter/


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## halfatruck (Nov 20, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1942-safticycle.74445/


----------

